# Who is responsible for merging security fixes back into the quarterly cuts of the ports tree?



## rainer_d (Jul 14, 2015)

Is it the maintainer?
Should a PR be opened?
(Thinking mainly about net/haproxy, but there are probably others)


----------



## kpa (Jul 14, 2015)

The maintainer is always the first contact regardless of what the matter is.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jul 14, 2015)

Please open a PR tagged with net/haproxy in the title of the PR.

https://bugs.FreeBSD.org/bugzilla/


----------

